# What is your favorite guitar? Why?



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

Here is mine:


1962 SG/Les Paul with PAFs.
I have always loved the SG body shape even before I knew what they were. When I went to Sears bargain centre I always liked "the red one with horns." It took me a long time to find one with a Vibrola and PAFs and when I finally found one at The Twelfth Fret someone else already had a deposit on it. Lucky for me they never came up with the rest of the cash.
When I am in my rocking chair at the nursing home this is the one I will be playing! I hope they allow Marshalls...


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

Lovely guit!
My collection is eclectic. I like them all.
The one that goes to the nursing home with me is my '85 Standard. With my Traynor 1/4 horse (headphone jack).
I custom ordered this at L&M Bloor St. with double black paint (really black you know) and the best hardware and
electronics Gibson offered at the time, which included Tim Shaw pups.
My influence was Tony Iommi, so, SG it had to be!


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Lovely guit!
> My collection is eclectic. I like them all.
> The one that goes to the nursing home with me is my '85 Standard. With my Traynor 1/4 horse (headphone jack).
> I custom ordered this at L&M Bloor St. with double black paint (really black you know) and the best hardware and
> ...


Nice! I'll bet that one rocks with those Shaws.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Mine is the Godin LGX I can play it acoustic, electric or synth or combine them all together. I just love it. My Martin is very sweet too!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My favorite guitar is certainly Waylon Jenning's original blackguard Telecaster with the leather jacket. I plan to build a replica eventually.

I've built my current Tele to resemble Merle Haggard's sunburst Tele with the maple neck he played throughout the 80s


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

Would love to see pic's of your builds, or if you've already posted them, links to them please?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It's a toss up between my STD and Strat Ultra. Both are just excellent examples and do what they should beautifully, despite the owner.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice Rivera that your Strat's leaning on.
I have the tan version.


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

davetcan said:


> It's a toss up between my STD and Strat Ultra. Both are just excellent examples and do what they should beautifully, despite the owner.


Beautiful tops on both of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It has not always been my favourite, but always at least my number two. It is consistent. No love/hate relationship like another guitar. If I had to pick one guitar that covers most, it is my Fender Jimmie Vaughan Stratocaster,... with Fender hot noiseless pickups,... could never use the middle pickup with all that 60 cycle hum before.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I haven't owned a proper PRS singlecut so I can't say my custom 22 for sure haha.

Tastes change over time too :/


----------



## chrstnjcb (Sep 25, 2015)

Budda said:


> I haven't owned a proper PRS singlecut so I can't say my custom 22 for sure haha.
> 
> Tastes change over time too :/


Tastes change over time for sure. My favorite guitar changes about once a month on average. I guess it depends what i'm playing at the moment. This month the winner is my prs 245 loaded with SD seth lovers.

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would have a hard time picking one but two that I wouldn't mind owning are the Godin Session Triple Play and a Gretsch Country Gentleman.although I feel the Gretsch is way overpriced but it's one of those guitars that appeals to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


>


What does that switch do?


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

laristotle said:


> What does that switch do?


http://www.fishman.com/products/series/tripleplay/tripleplaywirelessguitarcontroller.php


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2016)

That's cool. The guitar looks sharp too.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I love this guitar! Light weight and such a gorgeous tone with diversity! It's ugly but it's really beautiful!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, it depends on my mood.
seriously.
Recently I've been spending more time on my newer instruments (Fretless bass, mandobird & bluesbox), on any given day it could be any of them...


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

My #1 - it's perfectly balanced, neck is right between 50's heft and 60's slim, and there's really nothing better than P90 filth. Doesn't hurt that you rarely see anyone else playing them. After this it's my TV yellow '61 SG and SG Jr.


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

garrettdavis275 said:


> View attachment 17487
> 
> 
> My #1 - it's perfectly balanced, neck is right between 50's heft and 60's slim, and there's really nothing better than P90 filth. Doesn't hurt that you rarely see anyone else playing them. After this it's my TV yellow '61 SG and SG Jr.


How does the Firebird sound compared to the junior? Beautiful guitar, and yes not seen very often.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, there are lots of guitars I want, but the current favourites of mine are my '08 and '11 American Standard Strats. The '11's body seems to resonate just a hair more than the '08 but both resonate tons more than my '93. It took me several pickup swaps to realize that the stock pickups are fantastic too. Fender specs say they should be the same, but they're not. I find the pickups in the '11, particularly the bridge are excellent for dirty tones and the pickups in the '08 are more well balanced for clean tones.

Sure, they're not rare or unusual, but us lefties often don't have much choice. The simple fact is, even though they're somewhat common, I just love playing them and they're super-easy to get a good tone out of (at least to my ears). The only mods to either are the pickguards with copper foil shielding, orange drop caps, the bridge pickup jumpered into the mid tone pot and the pots all wired back to right hand sweep (for swell at the proper end of the sweep).

To anyone who thinks all American Standards are created equal, you really should try out an '07 or newer. The changes they made in '07 in an effort to increase body resonance really did make a huge difference. After playing my '93 for 20+ years the improvements made to these were so immediately recognizable that I hardly ever take my old '93 out of the case any more.

'08 Candy Cola Red with custom vintage white pearloid pickguard.










'11 Black with custom bright white pearloid pickguard, black pickup covers, knobs and switch tip.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I think it'd be my '53, it's my favorite for now.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

SGJones said:


> How does the Firebird sound compared to the junior? Beautiful guitar, and yes not seen very often.


Thankyou! When they both had the stock P90's the SG was brighter and more aggressive. Now the Firebird has Zhangbucker Honk P90s and sounds a lot more muscular. The biggest thing is the Jr makes me play differently because it's so stripped down.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

My white custom. It just sounds spot on every time I grab it.





  








Gibson




__
pat6969


__
Jan 18, 2016


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> That's cool. The guitar looks sharp too.





SGJones said:


> http://www.fishman.com/products/series/tripleplay/tripleplaywirelessguitarcontroller.php


If you do a search, there is a thread here about the Fishman Triple Play.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Telecaster. Several great useable tones, comfy time proven proportion and ergonomics (except there's no right arm relief on the typical Tele), easy to service but rarely needs it, quick to restring, looks classic, lots of variations on the basic design (all of them worthy), and suitable for almost any style imaginable.

Lots of other worthwhile choices, but the Tele remains my favourite.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

dwagar said:


> I think it'd be my '53, it's my favorite for now.


Sweet! How did you mod the tailpiece to get the strings over the bar?


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

pat6969 said:


> My white custom. It just sounds spot on every time I grab it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking axe! Nice trio too.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

SGJones said:


> Sweet! How did you mod the tailpiece to get the strings over the bar?


It's a Mojoaxe tailpiece. Gets the action down to where I want it and has proper intonation.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> I love this guitar! Light weight and such a gorgeous tone with diversity! It's ugly but it's really beautiful!



Ugly?

Not even close.

I'd wear one.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

*What*: That's easy. My '62 SG Special with _very_ early T-tops (the _last_ of the original PAFs).

*Why*: Also easy. It absolutely _slays_ every guitar it goes up against, in both sound and playability...AND it's ridiculously light at under 6 lbs.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

There's a lot of Parker haters out there! I don't care though! For everything you love in this world there is going to be a hater or a group of them! You can't judge a book by it's cover! Such a lame saying but so true!


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

*Why*: Also easy. It absolutely _slays_ every guitar it goes up against, in both sound and playability...AND it's ridiculously light at 5 lbs even.

Very nice! The Badass must work just fine on this one?


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

dwagar said:


> It's a Mojoaxe tailpiece. Gets the action down to where I want it and has proper intonation.


Very cool! The previous owner of mine added a stop and ABR-1. The bridge is slightly recessed into the body to avoid the neck reset.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

My favorite is my Faded Honeyburst Les Paul. It just has a old school look to it and it plays incredible. I have a couple other LP's but this one makes me smile every time I play it. Second would be my Surf Green Stratocaster. Same reasons, it looks old school and sounds great.


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

TA462 said:


> My favorite is my Faded Honeyburst Les Paul. It just has a old school look to it and it plays incredible. I have a couple other LP's but this one makes me smile every time I play it. Second would be my Surf Green Stratocaster. Same reasons, it looks old school and sounds great.


Nice! Those two pretty much cover everything. Those faded LPs sound GREAT!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

My favourite is the one I'm playing at the moment. I like all my guitars. Trying to pick one is impossible.


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> My favourite is the one I'm playing at the moment. I like all my guitars. Trying to pick one is impossible.


Haha. Well said.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> My favourite is the one I'm playing at the moment. I like all my guitars. Trying to pick one is impossible.


That's my issue too. But I do have a soft spot for my '82 LP Custom and my 335.
They both are very consistent. The Custom has Tim Shaws and handle to overdrive very well.
The 335 cleans up very nicely, and I find the neck PU useable. 
I love my single coil guitars too, but I always end up reaching for the HB's when I get together in a band situation. 
















Why oh why do my photos go upside down?!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

SGJones said:


> *Why*: Also easy. It absolutely _slays_ every guitar it goes up against, in both sound and playability...AND it's ridiculously light at 5 lbs even.
> 
> Very nice! The Badass must work just fine on this one?


Well, to be fair, I swapped out the Badass pretty quickly for a Resomax and everything has been spot on ever since.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

numb41 said:


> That's my issue too. But I do have a soft spot for my '82 LP Custom and my 335.
> They both are very consistent. The Custom has Tim Shaws and handle to overdrive very well.
> The 335 cleans up very nicely, and I find the neck PU useable.
> I love my single coil guitars too, but I always end up reaching for the HB's when I get together in a band situation.


I've got a soft spot for my Explorer and the SG with Tim Shaw pickups and the Slash Les Paul Plus Top and the MIJ Squier strats
and the Epi Sheraton. Oh yeah and the P90 SG. Then there's my beater Epi SG with Sigil pickups ...................


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2016)

here ya go.


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

numb41 said:


> That's my issue too. But I do have a soft spot for my '82 LP Custom and my 335.
> They both are very consistent. The Custom has Tim Shaws and handle to overdrive very well.
> The 335 cleans up very nicely, and I find the neck PU useable.
> I love my single coil guitars too, but I always end up reaching for the HB's when I get together in a band situation.
> ...


335 love. That one is a beaut!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is classic and gorgeous! In a league of it's own!



SGJones said:


> Very cool! The previous owner of mine added a stop and ABR-1. The bridge is slightly recessed into the body to avoid the neck reset.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

laristotle said:


> here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 17516


Thanks!


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

SGJones said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 1962 SG/Les Paul with PAFs.
> ...


What year did you acquire this?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I can't just say one. A devout Tele player for years until I got a Gretsch


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I guess my current favourite would be my MotorAve Belaire although I really like all of my guitars. Excellent playability and great tone through any amp that I've ever played it through....and of course it looks cool


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Scottone said:


> I guess my current favourite would be my MotorAve Belaire although I really like all of my guitars. Excellent playability and great tone through any amp that I've ever played it through....and of course it looks cool


That's the coolest Rick/Gretsch/totally original thing I've ever seen. Well played, good sir.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I love Telecasters and Stratocasters. My absolute favorite at the moment is a true Frankenstein. A Squier Affinity body, with a Classic Vibe Thin Line Neck, electronics and pickups from a MIM Tele, and an Electrosocket jack. It has had a professional setup with 10-52 strings. It is my favorite because the neck is just right for my hands, and because I love the toploader bridge! I used a green Scotchbrite pad to degloss the body. The only way it could be better, would be with a Seymour Duncan "59 in the neck, and a Quarter-Pounder in the bridge, and that is coming.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I love all my guitars but this is the favorite. Les Paul 1960 Reissue (Ice Tea Plain Top Gloss). The perfect neck, balance, comfort, playability. My PRS sounds just as good (but different) but the Les Paul rules for playability.


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

numb41 said:


> What year did you acquire this?


I bought it from The Twelfth Fret in 1980.


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

pattste said:


> I love all my guitars but this is the favorite. Les Paul 1960 Reissue (Ice Tea Plain Top Gloss). The perfect neck, balance, comfort, playability. My PRS sounds just as good (but different) but the Les Paul rules for playability.


Stunning!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

This is my #1....'79 LP Deluxe (Juanita). It will be buried with me more than likely, although I've also made arrangements with my daughter to take her if it comes to that. She promised me to never sell it, so I'm covered. I just love the sound and feel of this guitar. And of course the 30 years of memories I've been lucky enough to share with it. I consider it a true gift.


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

I hope you and Juanita have many happy years ahead of you. She is a beauty. I have a friend who's 1965 Strat was purchased as a gift for an older gentleman. And yes, the guitar is now buried with him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm only in my 40's so we have a long way to go yet.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

For many of my early years the Gibson SG was my favorite guitar. After owning over 70 guitars and going through a period of PRS playing... really connected with those... I have settled in on the Peavey Wolfgang (USA) and EVH Wolfgang (USA)
Why?
They sound great, play great, look great, are very well balanced and weighted, and vibrations are transferred throughout the guitar from the top of headstock to the bottom of the body of the guitar. They are very reliable... I'm about 80 gigs in with Wolfgangs and they have proven reliability with me. Plus from their history and all the generations and versions there has been a lot of effort and a very high quality of workmanship and input from road testing them. I miss pulling up on the Floyd Rose a bit but the added sustain and balanced tones from the trem contacting the body of the guitar pays off huge in the tone department and tuning stability... no warbling from a floating trem. I set all mine up to have maximum FR contact to the body... really makes a huge difference in the overall tone.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Why? Because it's a Tele and it does what I do.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

My favourite ? , the one I'm playing right now , makes me smile : )


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Right now for me it's a toss up between my 2013 Gibson R7 VOS or my 1997 PRS CU22

I have the PRS out at a tech's shop being set up and rewired.

I should have it back next weekend.

It could become number one with the improvements being made.


It's this. Why? Best Les Paul I've ever had in my hands, all day long any day of the week.









or this. Why? Holy crap, it shreds, and the trem actually stays in tune.


----------

